# Beetles, freshwater crab etc



## orionmystery (May 21, 2014)

A largish, male Longhorn beetle (Massicus pascoei - ID confirmed by Francesco Vitali). It found a female and was mating with her when we came back a few hours later . Selangor, Malaysia. 


Massicus pascoei IMG_9518 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


full body shot


Massicus pascoei IMG_9460 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


This freshwater crab caught a longhorn beetle larva (info credit: Nikola Rahme). The grub, though alive, wasn't struggling much. Selangor, Malaysia.


Freshwater crab IMG_0873 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Really colorful larva. Lepidoptera or  Sawfly larva? Selangor, Malaysia.


Caterpillar? IMG_9648 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Let's not rush it. Mating pair of snails. Selangor, Malaysia.


Mating snails IMG_9137 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Bess Beetle, Passalidae. Info credit: Nikola Rahme, Harald Schillhammer
Leptaulax sp. - ID credit: Enrico Ruzzier


Bess Beetle IMG_7120 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 6, 2014)

I swear I'm not stalking you   I just love your photos


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 6, 2014)

Is that some 69 action going on with those snails?


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Jun 11, 2014)

69 or not, bet it wasn't a quickie.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 12, 2014)

One good bugographer! Can I ask what lens you use for these macros?


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 12, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> One good bugographer! Can I ask what lens you use for these macros?



Thanks, Izziek. 60mm F2.



mrs.hankIII said:


> 69 or not, bet it wasn't a quickie.



Thanks, mrs. hankIII.



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Is that some 69 action going on with those snails?



Thanks, TreeofLifeStairs. 



ruggedshutter said:


> I swear I'm not stalking you   I just love your photos



Thank you, ruggedshutter


----------

